# House for Rent



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

We had a Sailor ready to move in however her orders got changed just this morning. This great house is ready to move into. Please pass to anyone you know that is looking for a house to rent..... pls call 850-450-6276 (My Cell)
Thanks,
Jim

rent is $1050/month and looking for a 12 month lease term......
6029 Somerset DR
Pensacola FL 32526


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice house....Rent is more than my paycheck per month though.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Have family coming in 2 weeks to look for places but I think their budget is only $750. Ill ask but good luck either way.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

sqft? bed/bath. is the rent firm or nego?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

bdyboarder86 said:


> sqft? bed/bath. is the rent firm or nego?


3/2 1560 Sqft, 2 car garage, ready to move in on the 1st. drop me a call....


----------

